# stream temps



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

since the areas that I was thinking of fishing this week don't have those ever useful usgs gauging stations that they have on the major rivers
I was wondering where would the greatest likelihood of finding 55 degree plus water out of these areas I am considering fishing:
deward tract
various tribs between mio and mckinley
various tribs to rifle in rose city area
north branch ausable around lovels or pipe springs
south branch tribs in roscommon area
the other stream that crosses m 55 east of the rifle upstream to hale area

feel free to pm if you deem necessary
thanks


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

well I fished the north branch thursday, and the 5 in brookies were going crazy. Only say 2 other people the whole time. I love being up there midweek. The locals are much more friendly as well.


----------

